# Would you bang the person above?



## Anime-Free Penguin (Jan 17, 2019)

Simple really, just say yes or no, then follow with at least one sentence why.

Since i'm OP, I'll start with Null.

Yes. Null is best girl.


----------



## Clop (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes.

Penguins are dope and anime is a sin.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes, I dig the uniform.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 17, 2019)

Sure, why not?


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 17, 2019)

No, because I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 17, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> No, because I'm a lesbian.



I grill


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 17, 2019)

Based purely on the avatar: not even after a stoneburner robbed me of my vision.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 17, 2019)

No


----------



## Sigma (Jan 17, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## GrahamAton (Jan 17, 2019)

^,..,^ gtfoh and don't make me chase you.


----------



## King Buzzo (Jan 17, 2019)

No. Ave, true to Caesar


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 17, 2019)

11/10 would smash.

With a truck.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 17, 2019)

Gotta get me really drunk


----------



## MemeGray (Jan 17, 2019)

100% yes


----------



## Love Soze (Jan 17, 2019)

Sure. From behind.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 17, 2019)

No


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Jan 17, 2019)

Hell no.


----------



## Tampon Head (Jan 17, 2019)

Big fish lips are disgusting.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 17, 2019)

Hopefully a girl, so okay.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 17, 2019)

2d is the best so yes


----------



## JULAY (Jan 17, 2019)

Ew, no.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jan 17, 2019)

No


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 17, 2019)

Spoiler: My ideal KF meetup


----------



## reddit superstar (Jan 17, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


> Spoiler: My ideal KF meetup



I would NOT take advantage of a precious feminine maiden. For it is not the choice of a man that decides intercourse but only by the virtue of a proper and true lady.

....pls respond


----------



## Anime-Free Penguin (Jan 17, 2019)

No. Normie emojis are for queers


----------



## Love Soze (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes. With that baton.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jan 17, 2019)

only if you wear the crown uwu


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Jan 17, 2019)

Otters are known for raping things to death, so no...

(EDIT: BTW, I'm not kidding about that)


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 17, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> Otters are known for raping things to death, so no...
> 
> (EDIT: BTW, I'm not kidding about that)



HELL YA, CAP. BRING THAT FINE ASS HERE.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm gonna have to go with a no


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 17, 2019)

Give me that nasty surprise. Y/Y


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 17, 2019)

I think he might bang me first, when I least expect it, from behind.

Ninja’d.

Yes, I would. Stephen Fry seems like a loving kind of guy.


----------



## Chidori (Jan 17, 2019)

No. 

I don't like old people.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 17, 2019)

Chidori said:


> No.
> 
> I don't like old people.



Again, sure. Why not?


----------



## cunt bucket (Jan 17, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Again, sure. Why not?


I'm gay af so hell yeah


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jan 17, 2019)

cunt bucket said:


> I'm gay af so hell yeah


What's the foot equivalent of fisting

except there's no grace to it


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes, we’ll have a three way with Twinkie Star. I’m obviously a lesbian and you look like a girl with the hairstyle and hair bow.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 18, 2019)

Depends on your weight. No fat chicks. I don't want my middle getting warped.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jan 18, 2019)

No, why would I bang my couch and stub my toe?


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 18, 2019)

It wouldn't be the first time i fucked a statue or the last.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 18, 2019)

I am not gentle. You will cry, I will enjoy it.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 18, 2019)

You’re so hot. I’d definitely have sex with you. You’re masculine like my true love Becky. I’ll wear some lingerie for you too. I was thinking thong and pasties


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 18, 2019)

Ew, no.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 18, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Ew, no.


I would definitely have sex with you.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 18, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I would definitely have sex with you.



I'd allow you to touch my breasts at least, but that's all.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm gonna pretend the person above me is @bearycool, so yes.


----------



## GrahamAton (Jan 18, 2019)

King Buzzo said:


> No. Ave, true to Caesar


After my resurrection I was able to finally see The Legion for what it truly is, an oppressive totalitarian bunch of the most LARPinest faggots that need to be exterminated without predigest.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 18, 2019)

No, because I do not suffer with the gay.


----------



## pomme (Jan 18, 2019)

sure, if you shove that big ruler up my ass


----------



## Deus Ex Macarena (Jan 18, 2019)

Your full on moustache and suggestive pose have seduced me, absolutely would do degenerate things with.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jan 18, 2019)

Sure. It ain't gay if you say "no homo."


----------



## Anime-Free Penguin (Jan 18, 2019)

MilkMage said:


> Sure. It ain't gay if you say "no homo."


Yeah, milk is good for your bones


----------



## Indrid Cold (Jan 18, 2019)

...without even waking them first.


----------



## Table Country (Jan 19, 2019)

No. I think I might catch some kind of eldritch STD if I did.


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jan 19, 2019)

i would need some instructions.


----------



## janekop (Jan 20, 2019)

I believe I would. Anime girls and all that


----------



## Manah (Jan 20, 2019)

Sure if they bought me drinks first.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Jan 20, 2019)

I'll give that a yes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 20, 2019)

I might.


----------



## Incognito Mood (Jan 20, 2019)

Fuck it.  Why not?


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jan 20, 2019)

No. Those are some crazy eyes.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 20, 2019)

Maybe, but I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh dear lord, no.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 21, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> Oh dear lord, no.


Yeah you fucking would, mustard is the best lube. Also yeah why not I'd take a ride.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 21, 2019)

As long as you know 






I'll just fuck the mustard if that's cool.


----------



## Belmont (Jan 21, 2019)

Doot my cock.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 21, 2019)

As long as he wears a rubber.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Jan 21, 2019)

Sure, beaches are hot


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 21, 2019)

Beta Faggot said:


> Sure, beaches are hot


Hmm come here sweetie ~❤


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 21, 2019)

Heil Himmler.
Yes.


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Jan 21, 2019)

Fuck no, I don't wanna bang a skeleton.


----------



## Belmont (Jan 21, 2019)

I love Snakes


----------



## madethistocomment (Jan 21, 2019)

I feel like you're from Metal Gear, and you look kinda like Joker from Full Metal Jacket, so why the fuck not


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

Holding a 1911 variant? HOT.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't know... Who knows? The Shadow knows...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 22, 2019)

I would get spit roasted by Uncle Phil's ghost and Will Smith any day of the week


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 22, 2019)

Seems nerdy enough to be into me, so yeah.


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Jan 22, 2019)

Sodomy only.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jan 22, 2019)

Nope that wouldn't be fun nor safe for me


----------



## Cinderblock (Jan 22, 2019)

We'd have an eargasm together.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Jan 22, 2019)

A bit of chocolate is always nice, so that's a yes!


----------



## Ashenthorn (Jan 22, 2019)

azn not really my thing...

but okay.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 22, 2019)

Look, you're very attractive and I like you, but I just don't think I want to have "The Kraut" done to my dick.


----------



## A Owl (Jan 22, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> azn not really my thing...
> 
> but okay.



Ooh not sure, looks a bit spiky, will consider.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 22, 2019)

Cartoons and real birds don't mix.

Something I learned from the movie _Cool World._


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jan 22, 2019)

Top if you're small Mario, bottom if you're Super Mario.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes, cowboys do it well. 

Just don't bring your big brown beaver.


----------



## Animewasamistake (Jan 25, 2019)

can a square fit in me? yes.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 25, 2019)

I only wanna have sex with Tom Brady


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Jan 25, 2019)

Not into eyepatches, sorry


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 26, 2019)

no


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes, but I'm not sure if it would be legal.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 26, 2019)

No, you kill kiwis


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 26, 2019)

*Bone* me daddy.


----------



## Table Country (Jan 29, 2019)

I ain't gay, but if Matt's actor money comes with the D, I'm all for it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 30, 2019)

maybe.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 30, 2019)

Not just plain in-and-out, we'd so some cirque du soleil shit.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 30, 2019)

I'd rather not get arrested for bestiality, thanks.


----------



## Ed. (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes but I'd have to be doing the bird box challenge.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't want retarded children.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 30, 2019)

I guess, but I'd rather you fuck my wife instead.


----------



## Table Country (Jan 30, 2019)

Not even if you threatened my family.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jan 30, 2019)

Skullfucking is both gay and autistic, so no.


----------



## Sigma (Jan 30, 2019)

Hopefully it's a double team


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 30, 2019)

can we go out to dinner first


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 30, 2019)

sure


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 30, 2019)

I'd rather just be friends


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 31, 2019)

Not even when I'm drunk.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 31, 2019)

Sure.  They’re pretty cool!


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 31, 2019)

I like nurse's outfits, but can you shave first?


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Jan 31, 2019)

Sorry, not into cucking.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 31, 2019)

Only if you have an intact foreskin.


----------



## Table Country (Jan 31, 2019)

I _would _pay a dime to see that.


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Feb 3, 2019)

only if the parental advisory sign gets in there too


----------



## Uterus Burns (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes I’m a deviant


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 4, 2019)

I'd rather not bang disney chars


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 4, 2019)

I dunno maybe


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 4, 2019)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Feb 4, 2019)

No, but that's because I lost the key to my chastity belt - otherwise, if she....he wanted it then I would oblige herm.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes. Chastity belt be damned I've got plenty of tools and time.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, let's just say I hope they don't call you "Fierce" for nothin'.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 4, 2019)

Bidoof is goofy, but maybe I'd do it for the sake of the meme.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Feb 4, 2019)

I'd challenge 'em to a swordfight, that's for sure!


----------



## Creep3r (Feb 4, 2019)

No.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 5, 2019)

I can't stand between you and Zingor.

Zingor. 

Zingor.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 5, 2019)

Only if I get to wear your hat for the entire time.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hell no. I'd never want to fuck any of you, even the dudes and troons.


----------



## madethistocomment (Feb 5, 2019)

Aizawa might be a wreck, but he's also hot. I wouldn't really mind.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 5, 2019)

Our guns have to touch tips.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 6, 2019)

He's smiling like a doughnut, so yes.


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Feb 6, 2019)

Just yes.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 6, 2019)

Of course, but


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 6, 2019)

Your avatar needs to be probably 10 years younger for my avatar.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 6, 2019)

profile says female so yes


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Feb 6, 2019)

Only if I can go in dry.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 7, 2019)

If it is just Batman, sure


----------



## ️ronic (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes, but put a bag over your....everything.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 7, 2019)

Just fingering.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 7, 2019)

If I'm drunk enough, and you're properly groomed downstairs.


----------



## Table Country (Feb 7, 2019)

Same.


----------



## Providence (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes, absolutely. But I'm coming back here with every shameful detail of your body, your performance, the state of your bedroom,  etc.


----------



## ️ronic (Feb 7, 2019)

So... are we going all at once, or are we taking turns?


----------



## GV 998 (Feb 7, 2019)

I suppose...

I want dinner first, though .


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 8, 2019)

I suppose... but I want dinner first though. and a movie with extra large popcorn. and an after movie snack.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll feed you.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 8, 2019)

Sure i'd headbang with you


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 8, 2019)

Not my type, no.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, sure, but you're gonna have to feed me moar than that banana peel.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 9, 2019)

AUGH HELL NO!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 9, 2019)

Meh. With a couple of aromatic candles and a few tequila shots. Absolutely.


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 9, 2019)

Judging by the avatar above it doesn't look like I'm gonna be given a choice


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 10, 2019)

Let us read and let us dance! These two amusements will never do any harm to the world... but sex will, especially without a prophylactic; so I'm going to have to decline your offer.


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes. I would do anything for some youtube bucks.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm wooed by the forehead.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 10, 2019)

No.


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 10, 2019)

Can I just pet the rat


----------



## pomme (Feb 10, 2019)

I appreciate how wide you can stretch your mouth. You'll need that.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 10, 2019)

Only if you were Yawning Sneasel.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Feb 10, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Only if you were Yawning Sneasel.


Chest pussy, of course.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## tomthehusky (Feb 10, 2019)

I would totally bang OMEGA from 789chan and punish fuck janye.  I miss those guys


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Feb 10, 2019)

No.


----------



## madethistocomment (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm not a furry, so no.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 10, 2019)

How am I supposed to suck your dick?


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 11, 2019)

Suck it the same way as a banana... I'll bang you, if you eat my cherry


----------



## Bennett Beeny (Feb 11, 2019)

you are *fat *and I would have sex with 

you


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 11, 2019)

Sure, but don't expect me to take your personal pleasure into account.


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 11, 2019)

I love me some sick trannies.


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 11, 2019)

no


----------



## drtoboggan (Feb 11, 2019)

Probably. I'd definitely bang Melchett because I'm a deviant.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 11, 2019)

No - I may be Plus Size, but don't expect me to settle for some short, bald fat Jew.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Feb 11, 2019)

You could never get me high enough.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 11, 2019)

No thank you


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Deadwaste (Feb 11, 2019)

10/9 absolute bangable


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Feb 11, 2019)

Let's make another baby


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 11, 2019)

Bird, yes. Dude with the gun, no.


----------



## Table Country (Feb 11, 2019)

You, the bird, and the guy with the gun. At once.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck no.


----------



## Table Country (Feb 11, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Fuck no.


You don't have a choice.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 11, 2019)

No.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Feb 11, 2019)

Probably


----------



## Buer (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't fuck anything that doesn't have a soul so no.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 11, 2019)

Can't fuck you harder than life already fucked you, so I might have to decline on this one.


----------



## a feel (Feb 11, 2019)

What is this Shmorky-esque abomination? Hell no.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Feb 11, 2019)

I could settle for an amphibian.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't fuck puppets


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 12, 2019)

You're not gay enough for me.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 12, 2019)

You're too gay for me...


----------



## Jeb-sama (Feb 12, 2019)

Jebs not into brapphogs


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Feb 12, 2019)

Fill me with guac.


----------



## MadDamon (Feb 12, 2019)

I would hit the bird, and the bird only.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 12, 2019)

Will you bring Ben Affleck with you?


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Feb 12, 2019)

Banana peel, yes. You, no.


----------



## Milk Mage (Feb 12, 2019)

What that mouth do?


----------



## FeverGlitch (Feb 13, 2019)

Uhhhhh...


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 13, 2019)

Yuuuuuuuuhs


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 13, 2019)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> Yuuuuuuuuhs


oink


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes, but only if Luigi gets in on it.


----------



## Incognito Mood (Feb 14, 2019)

Show me what that tongue do.


----------



## Diggingmyowngrave (Feb 14, 2019)

Jesus. Fuck no.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 14, 2019)

I'd have to be skitzo or something to fuck you two!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2019)

LOL, no.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Feb 14, 2019)

Where's MY handy?


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Feb 14, 2019)

Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Feb 14, 2019)

I like pumpkins


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Feb 14, 2019)

Aliens are ugly


----------



## UW 411 (Feb 14, 2019)

Good returns on this Taxing Woman? Will I be audited?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 14, 2019)

Only if you spl00ge in all the right places.


----------



## Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS (Feb 14, 2019)

No, I'm only into goats, not hellhounds.


----------



## Kamiii (Feb 14, 2019)

Only if he keeps the mask on.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 15, 2019)

only if you take your mask off, and turn off those blinky lights


----------



## Altera the Hun (Feb 15, 2019)

Not my type, sorry.


----------



## Lorth (Feb 16, 2019)

Altera the Hun said:


> Not my type, sorry.



Yes, but only if the noodles bowl is involved too.


----------



## Table Country (Feb 16, 2019)

Lets all love Lain.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Feb 19, 2019)

If I had a dick, I'd totally stick it in your skullmouth.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 19, 2019)

if I was shitfaced drunk and absolutely high, then maybe


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 19, 2019)

That depends, is that large empty space in your head a hole?


----------



## Nick Gars (Feb 19, 2019)

Depends, do you have natural tits, or are you rocking a cock? I don't do that homo shit.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 19, 2019)

OwO Xavier


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Feb 19, 2019)

Ow, hello there sweetie


----------



## Sigma (Feb 19, 2019)

Too wide for my tastes


----------



## Draza (Feb 19, 2019)

Very Handsome man.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm not into beastiality.


----------



## Animewasamistake (Feb 20, 2019)

we can both play dress ups


----------



## Reynard (Feb 20, 2019)

I mean, they claim to be a mistake, so no.


----------



## Beta Faggot (Feb 21, 2019)

Probably


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 21, 2019)

Fuck no, he cockblocked me from getting that sweet hooni ass.


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 21, 2019)

Like a screen door.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Feb 21, 2019)

Hell yeah that mug is sexy AF


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 21, 2019)

hell no


----------



## JambledUpWords (Feb 21, 2019)

Definitely. You’re so cute and dainty!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 21, 2019)

"loves orange chicken". Let's do this.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ill do it for a free cheeseburger.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Feb 21, 2019)

Im not a cat fucker


----------



## Draza (Feb 21, 2019)

Too much makeup.


----------



## reddit superstar (Feb 21, 2019)

"Would I bang them AGAIN?" is the correct question.

No, is the correct answer.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 22, 2019)

I feel like it would just be a handjob...but sure, why not?


----------



## Pocoyo (Feb 22, 2019)

Totally, I might even be a better fuck than Bowsette!


----------



## Incognito Mood (Feb 22, 2019)

hell yea I'm d2f


----------



## Animewasamistake (Feb 22, 2019)

not into sonic


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Feb 22, 2019)

Long as I get a slice of dat pizza


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 22, 2019)

Can the knife be involved?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 22, 2019)

Remove gun, receive cock. 10/10 emoji would bang.


----------



## Nekromantik (Feb 22, 2019)

Only if the bird gets to watch.


----------



## Pocoyo (Feb 22, 2019)

No means no!!!


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 22, 2019)

Can I wear the Crown?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't wanna fuck a corpse


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Feb 23, 2019)

Love a good RJ


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 23, 2019)

I want his six inch foxdick in me ~❤


----------



## Jmz_33 (Feb 23, 2019)

We’re going to die tomorrow, so ya.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 19, 2019)

You can hibernate in my ass any time. Til there is nothing else left to lick up in it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 19, 2019)

Not at this moment, but maybe at another point in time.


----------



## Sushinope (Mar 19, 2019)

No looks like you already have a gangbang going on it would be rude to intrude.


----------



## Pepto (Mar 19, 2019)

Meh 2/10 at worst.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Mar 19, 2019)

Pepto said:


> Meh 2/10 at worst.



Aw man.. I made with the vapor trails flying in here bc I read your name as @Pepito ... 

But I guess.. since I'm here already..


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 19, 2019)

No


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 19, 2019)

Only with a boomstick.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Mar 19, 2019)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Only with a boomstick.



Only if he brings the boomstick.

EDIT: i spel gud


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 19, 2019)

I'd Send him to the Crappy Roleplayers who pretend they're in an apocalypse


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 19, 2019)

Prepare to be annihilated


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 19, 2019)

I'd Prefer Using a Tank on this fellow.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 19, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> Only if he brings the boomstick.



Only if he/she shotguns the boomstick.


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 19, 2019)

Get Me Linda's Shotgun.


----------



## Table Country (Mar 19, 2019)

FixinShibe said:


> Get Me Linda's Shotgun.


I'd sooner neck myself.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 19, 2019)

If I'm getting paid. $40 for a hug, $80 for cuddling, $150 for missionary. NO ANAL, NO WATERSPORTS, NO HAGGLE.


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 19, 2019)

Watersports.


----------



## Jesse's Arbok (Mar 21, 2019)

Sorry man, snakes eat mammals, and I'm not into vore.


----------



## SheCameForNecky (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, I don't want to be rude...


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 21, 2019)

Seems like a nice old dude, let us have a few drinks, talk shop, and then I'm going to destroy your anus.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 21, 2019)

i'd bang anything with a hole


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 21, 2019)

Only if its got a dick attached to it.


----------



## Table Country (Mar 21, 2019)

Victory Leo said:


> Only if its got a dick attached to it.


Even if it's attached by sutures?


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 21, 2019)

Table Country said:


> Even if it's attached by sutures?


sure why not.


----------

